# Starting A New Studio Desk



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

Well I sold my other desk and went for about 3 months without a desk, while I worked on the CAD of the new design. I have only one picture so far. Will add more.


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

A few more pictures.


----------



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks great, I may borrow the top angle storage myself...


----------

